# Is Paws Rescue Qatar an honest rescue?



## Valtine (Jul 24, 2018)

Paws Rescue Qatar posted a Golden retriever for adoption on Golden Retrievers Rescues and Rehomes in US and Canada FB page. Looks like they are in the UK. They said they will fly in to Chicago, Boston, JFK and LA. Haven't gotten as far to find out if they want money upfront or on delivery if you get to adopt. Going to fill out their application. Has anyone heard of them and are they a trustworthy rescue? Thank you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am not familiar with this group, the only ones I am are the US GR Rescue Groups listed on the GRCA National Rescue Committee listing. 


National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America

I would be very hesitant working with a Group that is not based in the US and is not on the National Rescue listing.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Paws Rescue Qatar is an honest group Unfortunately, you do not find many families in Qatar in wanting to adopt a dog like in Saudi. Appearantly, Saudi Arabia is getting more openminded ( but it will take at least 50 -100 years) to see families with dogs. Only a friend of mine who lives between LA & Jeddah had a small size dog among all the families I visited.
Qatar is a very strict country and dogs are not welcomed. They are doing their best for any animals inclduing strays like Iranian groups. 
However, in my own opinion the fee shall include the following and not more than that.
1) IATA approved transportation box. You keep the crate. And you can order directly /transfer the money to a pet shop who sells crates.
2) Flying a dog from Turkey to US is a fix charge ( with flight volunteer). Around 350 USD by türkish airlines ( does not matter how much the dog weighs). You can directly send the money to the flight volunteer.
3) The papers are mostly USD 30 for customs purpose

IN my opinion, a rescue shall not ask more than this. Usually, all rescues already spay/neuter the dogs. However, if you reserve a dog, and insists the dog to stay a couple of months more in Qatar before flying or if you are not ready yet to fly the dog to US even there is a FV available, than you will have to contribute to the dog hotel / paid foster fees since the dog will have to say more than it is planned. However, again this is your choice. A rescue will never ask you for that. A thoughtfull animal saver will think about it since rescues do not have millions in their accounts to pay dog hotels, paid fosters, dog operations, dog transportations.


----------

